# como distinguir o fechado e o aberto?



## trotamundoslatinos

Olá pessoal !
Eu tenho dois problemas:
1) não posso distingui-los na pronuncia
2) não entendo cual som pronunciar se não tem o acento (^ ou ')
Qual é o jeito de aprende-lo?
Obrigado!


----------



## Joca

I'm afraid that you can only learn it through practice, by hearing native speakers. There must be a few rules, though. Does anyone know?


----------



## xiskxisk

Nas *sílabas átonas* *soa a* *u *na maior parte dos casos:

rodado -> rudadu, molhado -> mulhadu, locomoção -> lucumução

No *início das palavras soa a ó*, embora exista alguma variação consoante os falantes, por exemplo em oliveira, orelha, olhar, etc, a pronúncia mais tradicional é *ô*, mas hoje em dia muita gente pronuncia *ó*. Não faz grande diferença, e o mais seguro é pronunciares como *ó*.

Em *alguns radicais soa a ó*:
autòcarro, autòestrada, heteròssexual, heterògénio, hòmòssexual, hòmògénio, ròdòviário, ròdòvia, egòcêntrico, metròssexual, metròpole (` adicionado apenas para evidenciar)
Mas há excepções: automóvel -> autumóvel, automático -> autumático, rodopiar -> rudupiar, egoísta -> eguísta, metropolitano -> metrupolitano

Quanto ao *o* em *sílaba tónica*, não existe propriamente uma regra, mas pode-se verificar algumas correlações (falíveis):
Nos *substantivos é fechado, e na forma verbal aberto* (substantivo -> verbo): o arrôto -> eu arróto, o embôlso -> eu embólso, o esfôrço -> eu esfórço, etc.
É claro que há muitos substantivos em que é aberto, são os casos que tens de decorar.

*No feminino e plural de alguns substantivos, soa a ó*:
avô -> avó/avós, ôvo -> óvos, fôgo -> fógos.

http://www.truca.pt/arquivo/regras.html


----------



## Alandria

Pronuncio todas essas palavras com o fechado, no Nordeste do Brasil elas são todas abertas, não só as que se iniciam em o, como também com e.


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Oi!
Muito obrigado a todos pelas respostas.
Eu acho que as regras escritas por xiskxisk são do português de portugal.


----------



## Nino83

No português (como no italiano) a distribução, nas sílabas tónicas, do "o" aberto e fechado é etimológica (pelo contrário, no espanhol as vogais abertas do Latim são ditongadas, quer nas sílabas abertas quer nas sílabas fechadas e no francês o "o" e o "e" são abertos nas sílabas etimologicamente fechadas, ou seja antes de um "consonant cluster" ou de uma consoante dobrada, e fechados nas sílabas etimologicamente abertas). 
Visto que no Latim o "o" pode ser aberto o fechado quer nas sílabas abertas quer naquelas fechadas, não há regras gerais para saber qual "o" uma palavra tem. 
Mesma coisa por o "e" aberto e o "e" fechado. 
Portanto, nas palavras paroxítonas (onde o acento não é escrito) quer consultar o dicionário. 

Todavia no português não há muitas "minimal pairs", excepto para diferenciar os verbos no presente indicativo e alguns substantivos, como "gélo" (verbo gelar) e "gêlo".


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Obrigado, Nino83.
E qual dicionário tem a transcrição adequada?


----------



## Nino83

trotamundoslatinos said:


> E qual dicionário tem a transcrição adequada?



http://www.infopedia.pt/ pela variante portuguesa e http://www.aulete.com.br/ pela variante brasileira.


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Também encontrei este  http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/main.html?action=fonetica


----------



## Nino83

Dá quer a variante portuguesa quer aquela brasileira (por exemplo a palavra "tónico/tônico"). 
Muito bom.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Todavia no português não há muitas "minimal pairs", excepto para diferenciar os verbos no presente indicativo e alguns substantivos, como "gélo" (verbo gelar) e "gêlo".



Pois eu discordo.
As diferenças são cruciais e universais (e não provinciais como em italiano).
Por isso um estrangeiro falando nossa língua sem sotaque é raro.. eu nunca vi...

_bobo da corte _[ô]
_gado de corte_ [ó]

_letra de forma_ [ô]
_manter a forma_ [ó]


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

mexerica feliz, e não tem nenhuma regra para este caso?


de que depende a abertura de o em frases?

Ou nesse caso são palavras diferentes?


----------



## Nino83

mexerica feliz said:


> Por isso um estrangeiro falando nossa língua sem sotaque é raro.. eu nunca vi...



Isso acontece em todas as línguas  

Obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

O dicionário que eu achei diz:



*cor**·*tenome masculinokˈɔɾ.tɨ*cor**·*tenome femininokˈoɾ.tɨ


em mesmos casos o nome masculino sempre é fechado e o femenino é aberto?


----------



## Nino83

Existe uma tabela com estes pares mínimos (é/ê, ó/ô), excluindo os verbos no presente indicativo?


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Pois eu discordo.
> As diferenças são cruciais e universais (e não provinciais como em italiano).
> Por isso um estrangeiro falando nossa língua sem sotaque é raro.. eu nunca vi...
> 
> _bobo da corte _[ô]
> _gado de corte_ [ó]
> 
> _letra de forma_ [ô]
> _manter a forma_ [ó]


De facto há alguns pares mínimos, mas não acho que sejam assim tão comuns.
Há até palavras mais compridas e pouco comuns em que nem sei como pronunciar, e acabo por fazer uma mistura de ó/ô. 
Apesar de causar estranheza, a má pronunciação dessas vogais não costuma dificultar muito a compreensão.

A propósito, já ouvi uma espanhola falar português quase perfeito, até fiquei super admirado. Por isso é possível. 
Está aqui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUmDpTRnzDE&t=67m10s



trotamundoslatinos said:


> mexerica feliz, e não tem nenhuma regra para este caso?
> 
> 
> de que depende a abertura de o em frases?
> 
> Ou nesse caso são palavras diferentes?


São palavras diferentes apesar de se escreverem da mesma forma, que neste caso se pronunciam de maneira diferente (homógrafas).



trotamundoslatinos said:


> O dicionário que eu achei diz:
> 
> 
> 
> *cor**·*tenome masculinokˈɔɾ.tɨ*cor**·*tenome femininokˈoɾ.tɨ
> 
> 
> em mesmos casos o nome masculino sempre é fechado e o femenino é aberto?


Não. Esse é outro caso de palavras diferentes.
A regra do masculino fechado e feminino aberto apenas acontece em algumas palavras, tem a ver com a sua origem etimológica.
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=181

Vê o caso de sede e sede, que são ambas femininas mas em que uma se pronuncia sêde e outra séde.


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Eu fiz um trabalhinho com os resultados deste dicionário e achei os seguintes pares para vogal e:

Palavra        Categoria gramatical    Fonética
ar·re·fe·ce·dor    arrefecedor    adjetivo    a.xe.fe.se.dˈoɾ
ar·re·fe·ce·dor    arrefecedor    nome masculino    a.xe.fɛ.se.dˈoɾ

ar·re·ne·go    arrenego    nome masculino    a.xe.nˈe.gʊ
ar·re·ne·go    arrenego    interjeição    a.xe.nˈɛ.gʊ

bes·ta    besta    nome feminino    bˈɛs.tə
bes·ta    besta    adjetivo    bˈes.tə

be·ta    beta    nome feminino    bˈe.tə
be·ta    beta    nome masculino    bˈɛ.tə

ca·de·lo    cadelo    adjetivo    ka.dˈɛ.lʊ
ca·de·lo    cadelo    nome masculino    ka.dˈe.lʊ

clep·to·ma·ní·a·co    cleptomaníaco    adjetivo    klɛ.pə.to.ma.nˈi.a.kʊ
clep·to·ma·ní·a·co    cleptomaníaco    nome masculino    kle.pə.to.ma.nˈi.a.kʊ

con·fes·so    confesso    nome masculino    kõ.fˈe.sʊ
con·fes·so    confesso    adjetivo    kõ.fˈɛ.sʊ

e·le    ele    pronome    ˈe.li
e·le    ele    nome masculino    ˈɛ.li

es·se    esse    pronome    ˈe.si
es·se    esse    nome masculino    ˈɛ.si

es·te    este    adjetivo    ˈɛs.tʃi
es·te    este    artigo    ˈes.tʃi
es·te    este    pronome    ˈis.tʃi

e·ta    eta    adjetivo    ˈɛ.tə
e·ta    eta    nome masculino    ˈe.tə
e·ta    eta    interjeição    ˈɛ.tə
e·ta    eta    nome feminino    ˈe.tə

fes·to    festo    nome masculino    fˈes.tʊ
fes·to    festo    adjetivo    fˈɛs.tʊ

fe·tal    fetal    adjetivo    fe.tˈaw
fe·tal    fetal    nome masculino    fɛ.tˈaw

me·do    medo    nome masculino    mˈe.dʊ
me·do    medo    adjetivo    mˈɛ.dʊ

pe·ga    pega    nome feminino    pˈe.gə
pe·ga    pega    nome masculino    pˈɛ.gə

re·lho    relho    adjetivo    xˈɛ.ʎʊ
re·lho    relho    nome masculino    xˈe.ʎʊ

se·ca    seca    nome feminino    sˈe.kə
se·ca    seca    nome masculino    sˈɛ.kə

se·de    sede    nome feminino    sˈɛ.dʒi
se·de    sede    nome feminino    sˈe.dʒi

so·que·te    soquete    nome masculino    so.kˈe.tʃi
so·que·te    soquete    nome feminino    so.kˈɛ.tʃi

tes·to    testo    adjetivo    tˈɛs.tʊ
tes·to    testo    nome masculino    tˈes.tʊ

te·ta    teta    nome feminino    tˈɛ.tə
te·ta    teta    nome masculino    tˈe.tə


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Pares para o aberto e o fechado.
As pronuncias de Sampa



PalavraCategoria gramaticalFonéticaa·lu·ci·no·gé·ni·oalucinogénioadjetivoa.lu.si.nɔ.ʒˈɛ.njʊa·lu·ci·no·gé·ni·oalucinogénionome masculinoa.lu.si.no.ʒˈɛ.njʊar·mé·ni·oarménioadjetivoaɾ.mˈɛ.njʊar·mé·ni·oarménionome masculinoaɾ.mˈe.njʊca·nho·tocanhotonome masculinoka.ɲˈɔ.tʊca·nho·tocanhotoadjetivoka.ɲˈo.tʊcar·ci·no·gé·ne·ocarcinogéneoadjetivokaɾ.si.nɔ.ʒˈɛ.njʊcar·ci·no·gé·ne·ocarcinogéneonome masculinokaɾ.si.no.ʒˈɛ.njʊcho·pechopenome masculinoʃˈo.picho·pechopeadjetivoʃˈɔ.picorcornome masculinokˈɔɾcorcornome femininokˈoɾcor·tecortenome femininokˈoɾ.tʃicor·tecortenome masculinokˈɔɾ.tʃimormornome masculinomˈoɾmormoradjetivomˈɔɾmo·tomotonome masculinomˈo.tomo·tomotonome femininomˈɔ.tɔpo·çapoçanome femininopˈɔ.səpo·çapoçainterjeiçãopˈo.səso·masomanome masculinosˈo.məso·masomanome femininosˈɔ.mətes·totestoadjetivotˈɛs.tʊtes·totestonome masculinotˈes.tʊto·dotodoadjetivotˈo.də ou tˈo.dʊto·dotodonome masculinotˈo.dʊ ou tˈɔ.dʊto·lotolonome masculinotˈɔ.lʊto·lotoloadjetivotˈo.lʊ


----------



## Alandria

trotamundoslatinos said:


> Eu fiz um trabalhinho com os resultados deste dicionário e achei os seguintes pares para vogal e:
> 
> Palavra        Categoria gramatical    Fonética
> ar·re·fe·ce·dor    arrefecedor    adjetivo    a.xe.fe.se.dˈoɾ
> ar·re·fe·ce·dor    arrefecedor    nome masculino    a.xe.fɛ.se.dˈoɾ
> 
> ar·re·ne·go    arrenego    nome masculino    a.xe.nˈe.gʊ
> ar·re·ne·go    arrenego    interjeição    a.xe.nˈɛ.gʊ
> 
> bes·ta    besta    nome feminino    bˈɛs.tə
> bes·ta    besta    adjetivo    bˈes.tə
> 
> be·ta    beta    nome feminino    bˈe.tə
> be·ta    beta    nome masculino    bˈɛ.tə
> 
> ca·de·lo    cadelo    adjetivo    ka.dˈɛ.lʊ
> ca·de·lo    cadelo    nome masculino    ka.dˈe.lʊ
> 
> clep·to·ma·ní·a·co    cleptomaníaco    adjetivo    klɛ.pə.to.ma.nˈi.a.kʊ
> clep·to·ma·ní·a·co    cleptomaníaco    nome masculino    kle.pə.to.ma.nˈi.a.kʊ
> 
> con·fes·so    confesso    nome masculino    kõ.fˈe.sʊ
> con·fes·so    confesso VERBO    kõ.fˈɛ.sʊ
> 
> e·le    ele    pronome    ˈe.li
> e·le    ele    nome masculino    ˈɛ.li
> 
> es·se    esse    pronome    ˈe.si
> es·se    esse    nome masculino    ˈɛ.si
> 
> es·te    este    adjetivo    ˈɛs.tʃi X
> es·te    este    PRONOME    ˈes.tʃi
> es·te    este    pronome    ˈis.tʃi X
> 
> e·ta    eta    adjetivo    ˈɛ.tə
> e·ta    eta    nome masculino    ˈe.tə
> e·ta    eta    interjeição    ˈɛ.tə
> e·ta    eta    nome feminino    ˈe.tə
> 
> fes·to    festo    nome masculino    fˈes.tʊ
> fes·to    festo    adjetivo    fˈɛs.tʊ
> 
> fe·tal    fetal    adjetivo    fe.tˈaw
> fe·tal    fetal    nome masculino    fɛ.tˈaw (PRONÚNCIA NORDESTINA)
> 
> me·do    medo    nome masculino    mˈe.dʊ
> me·do    medo    adjetivo    mˈɛ.dʊ X
> 
> pe·ga    pega    VERBO NO PARTICÍPIO EM SÃO PAULO E SUL    pˈe.gə
> pe·ga    pega    VERBO NO PARTICÍPIO NO RIO DE JANEIRO, MINAS E NORDESTE  masculino    pˈɛ.gə
> 
> re·lho    relho    adjetivo    xˈɛ.ʎʊ
> re·lho    relho    nome masculino    xˈe.ʎʊ
> 
> se·ca    seca NOME FEMININO    sˈe.kə
> se·ca    seca    VERBO sˈɛ.kə
> 
> se·de    sede    nome feminino    sˈɛ.dʒi
> se·de    sede    nome feminino    sˈe.dʒi
> 
> so·que·te    soquete    nome masculino    so.kˈe.tʃi X
> so·que·te    soquete    nome MASCULINO so.kˈɛ.tʃi
> 
> tes·to    testo VERBO    tˈɛs.tʊ
> teX·to    testo    nome masculino    tˈes.tʊ
> 
> te·ta    teta    nome feminino    tˈɛ.tə X
> te·ta    teta    nome FEMININO    tˈe.tə



Espero ter ajudado, todas as palavras onde marquei um   OU X são as que não existem ou não são usadas. Fiz algumas correções em letra MAIÚSCULA. INfelizmente o DEFICIENTE VBULLETIN (tenho que falar, né Vanda? DOA A QUEM DOER!) não aceita mais do que 8 imagens


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

Obrigado, Alandria!
Você poderia fazer a mesma coisa com a minha segunda mensagem?


----------



## Alandria

trotamundoslatinos said:


> Pares para o aberto e o fechado.
> As pronuncias de Sampa
> 
> 
> 
> PalavraCategoria gramaticalFonéticaa·lu·ci·no·gé·ni·oalucinógenoadjetivoa.lu.si.'nɔ.ʒˈe.nʊa·lu·ci·no·gé·ni·oalucinógenoadjetivoa.lu.si.nɔ.'ʒe.nʊar·mé·ni·oarménio (grafia portuguesa)NOME MASCULINOaɾ.mˈɛ.njʊar·mé·ni·oarmênionome masculinoaɾ.mˈe.njʊca·nho·tocanhotonome masculinoka.ɲˈɔ.tʊ Xca·nho·tocanhotoadjetivoka.ɲˈo.tʊcar·ci·no·gé·ne·ocarcinógenoadjetivokaɾ.si.'nɔ.ʒe.nʊcar·ci·no·gé·ne·ocarcinogênicoADJETIVOkaɾ.si.no.'ʒe.ni.cʊcho·pechopenome masculinoʃˈo.piSHO.PPINGchopeNOME MASCULINOʃˈɔ.p~icorcorADVERBIO DE MODOkˈɔɾcorcornome femininokˈoɾcor·tecortenome FEMININOkˈoɾ.tʃicor·tecortenome masculinokˈɔɾ.tʃimormornome masculinomˈoɾmormoradjetivomˈɔɾmo·tomotonome masculino Xmˈo.to Xmo·tomotonome femininomˈɔ.tɔpo·çapoçanome femininopˈɔ.səpo·çapoçaNOME FEMININOpˈo.səso·masomanome FEMININOsˈo.məso·masomanome femininosˈo.mətes·totestoVERBOtˈɛs.tʊteX·toteXtonome masculinotˈes.tʊto·dotodoadjetivo E ADVÉRBIOtˈo.də ou tˈo.dʊto·dotodoPROnometˈo.dʊ V ou tˈɔ.dʊ Xto·lotolonome masculinotˈɔ.lʊ Xto·lotoloadjetivotˈo.lʊ V



Vou tentar te ajudar mais uma vez, apesar de achar que o Vbulletin deste fórum está cada vez mais limitado, nem dá mais para mudar a cor da fonte!
Em X estão as falsas e palavras que não existem. 
As pronúncias estão baseadas no português falado em SÃO PAULO, não venha Mexerica feliz com milhares de , pois só vai confundir a cabeça do nosso amigo russo.

E para quem não sabe, NOME = SUBSTANTIVO.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ora, metade dessas palavras não sei o significado. 
No Português de Portugal:

arrefecedor -> arrefècedor em ambas
arrenego, não sei o que é
besta -> bêsta, não sei o que é bésta
beta -> béta, não sei o que é bêto
cadelo, não sei o que é
cleptomaníaco -> clèptomaníaco em ambas
confesso -> confésso em ambas
ele -> êle, não sei o que é éle
esse-> igual, ésse e êsse. Também há éssa.
este -> igual, éste e este. Também há ésta.
eta, não sei o que é
festo, não sei o que é
fetal, sílaba átona, é um é mudo.
medo, mêdo, não sei o que é médo
pega, igual, mas são ambas feminino
relho, não sei o que é
seca, igual, mas sêca apenas como adjectivo. Também há séco e sêco.
sede, igual
soquete, não sei o que é
testo, apenas conheço tésto do verbo testar
teta, igual
alucinogénio, alucinògénio em ambas
arménio, arménio em ambas
canhoto, não sei o que é canhóto, mas há canhóta.
carcinogéneo, é carcinògéneo em ambas
chope, não sei o que é
cor, é igual
corte, é igual
mor -> mór, não sei o que é môr
moto, igual
poça, igual
soma, eu digo sôma em todas, mas há quem diga sóma
todo -> tôdo, não conheço tódo
tolo -> tôlo, não conheço tólo


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Ora, metade dessas palavras não sei o significado.
> No Português de Portugal:
> 
> arrefecedor -> arrefècedor em ambas
> arrenego, não sei o que é
> besta -> bêsta, não sei o que é bésta
> beta -> béta, não sei o que é bêto
> cadelo, não sei o que é
> cleptomaníaco -> clèptomaníaco em ambas
> confesso -> confésso em ambas
> ele -> êle, não sei o que é éle
> esse-> igual, ésse e êsse. Também há éssa.
> este -> igual, éste e este. Também há ésta.
> eta, não sei o que é
> festo, não sei o que é
> fetal, sílaba átona, é um é mudo.
> medo, mêdo, não sei o que é médo
> pega, igual, mas são ambas feminino
> relho, não sei o que é
> seca, igual, mas sêca apenas como adjectivo. Também há séco e sêco.
> sede, igual
> soquete, não sei o que é
> testo, apenas conheço tésto do verbo testar
> teta, igual
> alucinogénio, alucinògénio em ambas
> arménio, arménio em ambas
> canhoto, não sei o que é canhóto, mas há canhóta.
> carcinogéneo, é carcinògéneo em ambas
> chope, não sei o que é
> cor, é igual
> corte, é igual
> mor -> mór, não sei o que é môr
> moto, igual
> poça, igual
> soma, eu digo sôma em todas, mas há quem diga sóma
> todo -> tôdo, não conheço tódo
> tolo -> tôlo, não conheço tólo



MÔR é primitivo de moral.
Éle= L
Ésse= S

"Pêgo" é usado como particípio do verbo "pegar" em Portugal? Não sabia...


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> MÔR é primitivo de moral.
> Éle= L
> Ésse= S
> 
> "Pêgo" é usado como particípio do verbo "pegar" em Portugal? Não sabia...


Ah, L, nem me lembrei.
Quanto a mor, apenas conheço a redução de amor, mas só é usado na fala.
Não, aqui é pegado. Há é pêga que significa prostituta, daí serem ambas palavras femininas.


----------



## trotamundoslatinos

muito obrigado, amiguinhos!!!


----------

